# Mummy say I'm rather handsome



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you think I am?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i think mummy is right, you are a very handsome pussy cat.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Mummy is spot on.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes you are!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OH MY WORD!!!!!

Whereabouts in London did you say you were.....


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, very handsome, and also very wise I think. You look very intelligent


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your Mummy is soooooooooo right


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You certainly are a handsome and distinguished pussy cat :001_wub: Your mummy is absolutely right :yesnod:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Your mummy knows how to spot a handsome kitty cat


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Of course!!!!!!!!!! You are gorgeous!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> OH MY WORD!!!!!
> 
> Whereabouts in London did you say you were.....


His mine :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we fink you iz booooooooootiful !!!!!!!!_


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

Mummy is correct =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks VERY handsome, but I looked into his eyes, and got the feeling if I didn't agree, he'd box my ears!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

househens said:


> He looks VERY handsome, but I looked into his eyes, and got the feeling if I didn't agree, he'd box my ears!


Ha ha "Look into my eyes" :scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ellsbells0123 said:


> His mine :001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


No, there has quite clearly been a serious mistake and that cat is MINE!!!
Sorry can't remember from your other threads, is he a moggie or a specific breed?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> No, there has quite clearly been a serious mistake and that cat is MINE!!!
> Sorry can't remember from your other threads, is he a moggie or a specific breed?


I dont think he is a specific breed, cant be sure as he is a rescue. So I have him registered at the vets as a DLH.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Very much so !!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mums are always right  you are a very handsome boy :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh very handsome indeed


----------

